# echte e-mail adresse rausfinden - geht das



## scavanger (21. Oktober 2001)

hi leute,

gibt es denn eine möglichkeit die echte e-mail adresse eines users herauszufinden ohne ihm zuerst eine e-mail zu schicken. 

es gibt ja hin und wieder sicherheitslücken mit ms produkten. 

nun meine frage kann eine seite einfach meine echte e-mail adresse ausfindig machen ohne zuerst eine test mail per cgi oder sonsigem zu schicken.

ich will jetzt keine diskussion zum thema "der gläserne mensch" anstoßen, sondern einfach nur eine rein technische antwort bekommen, ob sowas geht oder nicht.

in dem sinn
christian grail

god bless you


----------



## foxx21 (21. Oktober 2001)

sieh mal hier nach  

---- edit von Dunsti ----
Bitte unterlasse solche Posts in Zukunft. Wir haben keinen Einfluss auf die Seite, zu der dieser Link führt, und der Link könnte von der einen zur anderen Minute nicht mehr funktionieren.
Bitte poste doch Antworten. (ob Du die per copy&paste aus einer anderen Webseite kopierst ist Deine Entscheidung)

Gruß
Dunsti

---- edit von Dunsti ----


----------



## Moartel (23. Oktober 2001)

@ foxx21
Hm, ganz koscher ist der Link ja nicht, hab aber trotzdem mal ein Bookmark gesetzt. Man weiß ja nie....  

@ scavanger
Ich glaube kaum dass das möglich ist. Das wäre ja schon fast Hellsehen.


----------



## fLoOmY (2. November 2001)

Du kannst mit Sicherheit die in Outlook oder Outlook Express gespeicherten Konten auslesen, macht ja ICQ (2001) auch. Doch einen genauen Source hierfür kann ich dir auch nicht bieten.


----------

